# Dried Out Fluidline: How do I fix it?



## MACaddict08 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have blitz&glitz....I loooove it..but I go back and forth from that to my blacktrack. Yesterday I went to use my b&g and it was so dry it would hardly show up on my eyelid! I'm scared I won't be able to use it anymore! what should I do?


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 22, 2006)

i dunno if you can make it creamy again but u could use it for a B2M l/s.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 22, 2006)

you probably didn't close it good or something.  that happened with my blacktrack.  what i did for awhile was i wet the brush with saline solution (like a contacts solution) and would mush the brush for awhile in the pot until it became creamy again.  after awhile, i got lazy, chucked the blacktrack in my b2m pile and bought a new one.


----------



## user3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I heard of someone using a small amount and lip balm and mixing that in to make it creamy again.
I think she mixed it around w/ a toothpick.

My peep one was a bit dry the other day and used a little bit of eye cream. I put the eyecream on the brush and ran it over the peep.

Once you do anything to it to bring it back creamy I don't suggest applying it in the waterline area.


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

You could also try mixing it with the water-based Mixing Medium or the Mixing Medium Eyeliner!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_You could also try mixing it with the water-based Mixing Medium or the Mixing Medium Eyeliner!_

 
Ooh, what a great suggestion!


----------



## angela (Jan 22, 2006)

dont microwave it.. that's what i did when my blacktrack dried up, and it just became harder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If all else fails, use it for B2M. You have to screw the lid on VERY tight after use! Esp. now in the cold weather, it may dry up again. Just make sure your cap is screwed on as tight as possible.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 26, 2006)

Since I had to have all the fluidlines and I only have two eyes, I've noticed mine are starting to dry out.  Has anyone tried the above suggestions with success?  What about adding sterile water?  Please, I don't want to buy new ones yet


----------



## lara (Mar 26, 2006)

I put a drop of eyeliner mixing medium on the dried product, then gently warm it in a bain marie bath (note - do NOT microwave) until the product absorbs the liquid and regenerates. You could also do it with distilled water as a temp fix.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo,
Whoah lara's idea sounds fantastic and I'm going to try it on my dried Stila Smudge Pot.  
Thanks!
LN


----------



## cyens (Mar 27, 2006)

Bring it to mac and show them its dried... maybe theyll exchange it without a bill....


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to help!


----------



## misswilliam (Mar 27, 2006)

hm.... i guess the fluidlines are a relatively new product so we dont know their longevity. maybe they jsut dry up after about a year. i hope not! and my limited edition smudge pot i cannot live without if it dries up!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 27, 2006)

I used the saline in my blacktrack,.. just enough to wet the top few layers and now it is like new again,... and still retains the nearly waterproof final finish. I didnt want to use anything like the mixing mediums because I was worried about it changing that,.. and if you use the eyeliner mixing medium,.. I probably wouldnt line the water line with it. I have had my blacktrack since it was first released,... I use that one the most and it is nearly gone,.. all the rest of my fliudlines that I bought on exactly the same date,.. and don't use nearly so much,.. are still like brand new creaminess,.. I think it depends on how much you expose it to air and how much is left on how fast it dries out???  I like the little pots the fluidlines are in so much I am not sure if I'll want to B2M them??


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a tip to help avoid fluidlines drying out during application.  Place a clean tissue on the work surface and place the opened fluidline container upside down on top of the tissue.  Only turn the container the right way up when dipping a brush in the fluidline and immediately place the container upside down on the tissue again.  Then of course make sure the lid is tightly screwed on afterwards.


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_You could also try mixing it with the water-based Mixing Medium or the Mixing Medium Eyeliner!_

 
i think this is the best thing you could do!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 27, 2006)

i spritzed mine with fix+ and screwed the cap on really tight, the next morning it was nice and supple again.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Mar 27, 2006)

My fluidline is dry too and I only have the one color - Dip down.  I just think they dry out every time you open up the lid.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 22, 2006)

*fluidline drying up*

hello ive had my blacktrack fluidline since december and use it everyday so it has a dip in it nearly hit the bottom though its got a crack down the middle of it, is that a sign on it going bad and time to replace it? thanks


----------



## vampygirl (May 22, 2006)

I don't think so. I had a brand new one do that to me and I just took an old paint brush and mixed it really good to reset it and it was good to go.  Hope yours will too!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 22, 2006)

There is already a thread somewhere about this if you search,.. sorry my computer is too slow today to do it. Many reconsitute them by adding just a drop of something like saline in them. I did that to mine and zap,.. it was all better and still works the same.


----------



## asnbrb (May 22, 2006)

Is it still creamy?  If it's still of a creamy consistency, then it's ok.  If it seems a wee bit harder, take visine or saline solution (like what you wash contacts with) and work in a few drops.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jul 19, 2006)

*Fluidline Drying Up*

I'm not sure if i've put this topic in the right part of the forum but...

I went away for a few days and left the lid off my fluidline by accident. When i came home it had gone all hard, is there anything i can do to save it or will i just have to buy another one?


----------



## Lalli (Jul 19, 2006)

try leaving it near the sun for abit like near the window to see if it melts or something:|


----------



## lola336 (Jul 19, 2006)

maybe just the top is hard...u can try to scrape the top layer off. or when i went to complain about my smudgepots...the girl at the counter told me to rub a small layer of baby oil on the top of the cake and then that would seep into it and kinda soften it. i never tried it but it might be worth a shot....good luck!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 19, 2006)

I know that there are some topics of discussion where they talk about revitalizing them with Saline solution and a closed cap. I wouldnt put any kinda of oil in it since it goes in the eye area.


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 19, 2006)

I've tried to use saline once.  It became usable, but not as creamy as before.  I ended up B2M'ing the container and bought another one.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone, i might just buy a new one. Mines still useable but it doesnt give a good line like it did before


----------



## Marcita (Jul 20, 2006)

Put it under a hot light for a while. Let the top soften. Then let it cool down and put your cap on. It should bring it back once it's had time to dry.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll try that, i've just ordered a new one but it's still worth a go.


----------



## User67 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Dried out Fluidline*

I have had my Blacktrack Fluidline for probably about a year now & it seems to be drying up & getting hard. I have to double dip a few times just to get any color to show up. I can't remember ever leaving it open, I always make sure the cap is on good. Has this happened to anyone else? How long are these meant to last?


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah mine did, my waveline, and blacktrack both did.=( try mixing it with some mixing medium


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 4, 2006)

I put a couple of drops of saline eye drops in one of mine, it softened it up for now.  Now, that is probably not the recommended up to health code solution but it worked.


----------



## freyja313 (Aug 4, 2006)

I seem to recall looking at the bottom of my Blacktrack jar and noticing it had a six month life on it - I remember being surprised by this. I gave mine to my cousin so can't check to confirm but look on the label for the image of the little jar with the lid propped up and check the number in it. If my memory is serving me correctly it's miniscule and you might need a magnifying glass to read it! That's why I wasn't quite sure if I had the number right - I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me with it being a six.

Editing: That is also why I'm hesitant to stock up/collect these because they have such a short lifespan.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_I have had my Blacktrack Fluidline for probably about a year now & it seems to be drying up & getting hard. I have to double dip a few times just to get any color to show up. I can't remember ever leaving it open, I always make sure the cap is on good. Has this happened to anyone else? How long are these meant to last?_

 

hey my sweet friend  (and she is a sweetie).. you should know you don't keep ANYthing to do with your eyes for that long. Buy a new one. ...


----------



## Wattage (Aug 4, 2006)

You know, my honest opinion is forget the Fluidline - not buy a new one. MAC gives you WAY more than any single person could use in a 6 month period, but they charge you for it.

I have switched to Rimmel's liquid liners. I still use my angle brush to get product off the wand, but it works a lot better. Fluidlines dry out so quickly, even after a few months the consistency is not as smooth. It's hard to get a nice straight line and ends up looking sloppy. I am done with Fluidlines and will probably not buy them anymore.


----------



## User67 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_hey my sweet friend  (and she is a sweetie).. you should know you don't keep ANYthing to do with your eyes for that long. Buy a new one. ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True ; ) I didn't even really think of that when it came to the Fluidlines.


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2006)

Just screw the lid on really tight and add some Mixing Medium to it to soften it up again. Works for me!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm sure I read somewhere on this forum that you could spray Fix+ onto the Fluidline and screw the cap back on to let the moisture work its way through the product.


----------



## User67 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the great tips ladies ; )


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

fridge it b4 it dries!  specially in this summer heat!


----------



## wildesigns (Aug 5, 2006)

I had 10 of the Fluidlines at one point and thought myself in love. I got rid of most, kept 3, then gave 2 of those away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, the one I have left reminds me why I fell out of love with them. They aren't consistent at all and no matter which brush I use, I get pissed most of the time. I like a liner that glides like crazy and always used liquid or cake til these came along. I'm sure I may buy one here & there b/c a color may just grab me but in the meantime, I'm sticking with my MAC Chromacakes!


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 6, 2006)

I always use it with a drop of water-based Mixing Medium! It gives it an almost liquid liner consistency but it's still a gel eyeliner!

And be sure to use a synthetic brush for it since natural-fibred brushes have the tendency to macerate with the Fluidlines!


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh and Fluidlines have a shelf-life of 12 months!


----------



## joraye (Aug 6, 2006)

See I thought I had just lost all ability to use fluidline....then i talked to my MA and she gave me some spatulas so try scraping the dried layer off. I haven't done it yet, but i'll report back.

the one in question is blitz n glitz, and i have 3 other f/ls i havent tried, and i was narrowing it down to either a) my ability to put on eyeliner b) brush failure or c) product failure...

glad i am not the only one!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_hey my sweet friend  (and she is a sweetie).. you should know you don't keep ANYthing to do with your eyes for that long. Buy a new one. ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Would that I could, but I cannot since I only use blacktrack(the one that is drying up on me) as much as any other fluidliner in my collection and it would be cost prohibitive for me to replace it every 6 months
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-if i had pinkeye or something that would be different but I use a clean brush with it and I do NOT feel that it is the same as mascara. it is much more open and I feel "ok" with that.
 I am going to hit it with fix + tonight. Thanks caffin8me! You always have great information
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , love!
oxox,
J


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 15, 2006)

im going to try the fix+ idea. my shade fluidline has completely dried out, it was my 2nd ever fluidline. ive bought a 2nd in the mean time but dont want to lose hope yet!


----------



## User67 (Sep 15, 2006)

The same thing happened with my Blacktrack Fluidline. I wrote to MAC about it & they sent me a brand new one ; )


----------



## heatherhoneyb (May 2, 2007)

*anyway to refresh a dry fluidline?*

My Macroviolet seems a bit dry and hard to work with, is there anything that I can do to it to refresh it?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: anyway to refresh a dry fluidline?*

Please see some of the following discussions already posted about dried out fluidlines,.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...=Dry+Fluidline


http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...=Dry+Fluidline

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...=Dry+Fluidline


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_i spritzed mine with fix+ and screwed the cap on really tight, the next morning it was nice and supple again._

 
Boo, it didn't work on my Shade f/l.  The Fix+ just kinda... sat there, until it evaporated.  It's not that hard to work with, just a bit more difficult to pick up product.  I'll try lara's suggestion, tho, hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user3* 

 
_I heard of someone using a small amount and lip balm and mixing that in to make it creamy again.
I think she mixed it around w/ a toothpick.

My peep one was a bit dry the other day and used a little bit of eye cream. I put the eyecream on the brush and ran it over the peep.

Once you do anything to it to bring it back creamy I don't suggest applying it in the waterline area._

 
Please don't mix anything with a thooth pick. just add a few drops of mixing base or fix it and close it thighly for a bout two days, if it''s still dry- repeat...DON'T MIX WITH TOOTHPICKKKK!!! Please be safe


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

I added a few drops of mixing medium to my blacktrack, mixed it with a pin, and then kinda smoothed it down again. Worked well.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user3* 

 
_I heard of someone using a small amount and lip balm and mixing that in to make it creamy again.
I think she mixed it around w/ a toothpick.

My peep one was a bit dry the other day and used a little bit of eye cream. I put the eyecream on the brush and ran it over the peep.

Once you do anything to it to bring it back creamy I don't suggest applying it in the waterline area._

 
i think if you add emollients to the FL it's staying power is greatly reduced. NO? Yes?


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

I've had fluidliners as well as cream shadow products from Stila dry on me even though I make sure the pot is tightly closed. It sucks.


----------



## tania_nia (May 5, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

My blacktrack fluidline is very dry compared to my other colors. I clean my brush with brush cleaner and then dip it into the fluidline. This seems to work well.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

My Blacktrack is drying up too..so annoying.I've only had it a couple months..you'd think it would last a little longer.Gonna try the bain mairie idea..hope it works.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

i use dried fluidlines to fill my brows. it works better than any brow product i've tried!


----------



## thenovice (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

My sister left my rich ground wide open all night long- and it was so hard i couldn't get my brush in it in the morning. So, i did something completely waste full. I took a q-tip and swiped it across the top a few times. All the dry crustyness was gone, and it was smooth again.

If nothing else works- you could always try that.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: dried fluidline?*

A couple of my fluidlines are drying out too. I forget who exactly, but someone suggested that I add a couple drops of the water based mixing medium into 'em. I haven't tried it yet, but I think I might since buying the mixing medium can be used for more than reviving my fluidlines. Here's hoping...


----------



## May (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dried up fluidline*

Hi guys, this is my first post although I have been browsing for quite some time...

My MAC fluidline is all dried up.  I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but is there a good technique for moistening it again?  I can still wear it, but it's harder to put on and sometimes doesn't look smooth...


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

you can't remoisten it without ruining it.  your only option is to buy a new one and b2m the dried one.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

You can apply few drops of mixing medium, mix it with a toothpick, close it and wait...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

I've used mixing medium to remoisten my fluidlines and paint pots, but the consistency is nowhere near what it was (but hey, functional is enough for me).  If you are going to do that, I'd recommend just doing it a little bit at a time, like enough for a single use.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

i heard about using fix+ just adding a couple of drops and mixing--but I haven't tried that personally (but I guess its better than not being able to use it?)


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

Im having the same issue. I purchased one from the CCO and when I got home realized it was dry as hell so I had to B2M it. Next time, Im goig to make sure to check it before I pay for it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_i heard about using fix+ just adding a couple of drops and mixing--but I haven't tried that personally (but I guess its better than not being able to use it?)_

 
Agreed.  I've done this with one of my fluidlines.  I spray a few spritzes in it, mix it with a toothpick, and tightly close the cap.  The next day it seems to work really good.

Here's another thread on it: http://specktra.net/f165/dried-fluidline-37686/


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

I put a bit of my fluidline in another jar, then when that batch is finished, I add up another.. this is one prevention way, maybe can be considered for next time u're buying fluidline..


----------



## AmandDUR (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

put the lid on, put the jar into a plastic tupperware bowl. point your hair dryer on high at it for about 2-3 mins.  wait for it to cool back down, open that sucker up and see if it looks any better.

ive done this with ones that were partially dry, so im not sure how itll work on a completely dry one, but its worth a try.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Dried up fluidline*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Im having the same issue. I purchased one from the CCO and when I got home realized it was dry as hell so I had to B2M it. Next time, Im goig to make sure to check it before I pay for it._

 
argh, this happen to me earlier in the week with Nightfish. I'm still mad. I'm wondering if I go back for another one will it'll still be the same since Nightfish is rather old.


----------



## Penn (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Dried Out Fluidline?*

I got this from one of my best friends. If you dip your brush on one side of the jar and continue to dip your brush in there instead of the entire top layer in the beginning it will definitely last longer. I'm at school right now but once I get home I'll be sure to post a picture so you ladies get and idea of what I'm trying to say


----------



## Laurie (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Dried Out Fluidline?*

I have 5 Fluidlines [Blacktrack, New Weed, Waveline, Rich Ground and Royal Wink] and I don't use them that often.. [I'm gonna start though].. But when they're starting to dry up, I only usually realize it when I'm gonna put it on, so i don't have time to put anything in it and leave it overnight, I just spray a little fix+ on the brush itself [266] and then dip it in, and it works like a charm!! .. it stays on and doesn't run or anything!! .. But don't spray TOO much fix+ to oversaturate the brush cause you'll have to apply a few coats to get the actualy colour which means more room for mistakes.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Dried Out Fluidline?*

same thing happens to EVERY ONE of my fliudlines!! i never leave them open and they always end up drying/cracking! i prefer Bobbi Brown's gel liner cause it doesn't dry out on me (though it doesn't line AS well as fluidlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Penn (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Dried Out Fluidline?*





It's not the best photo but I hope you can see what I'm trying explain in my earlier post. 
If you use your fluidline like this instead of using the whole top layer it won't dry out. HTH


----------



## sofie1507 (May 12, 2009)

*fluidline drying....help?*

hiya, i have a fluidline that isnt even half used and its starting to dry up and thicken... what can i do to fix this? any ideas? would spraying fix plus onto it help?


----------



## MACATTAK (May 12, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

Yes.  Spray a few pumps of Fix + in it, and stir with a toothpick.  Put the top back on and let it sit for at least 24 hours.  I'm not sure if you can just spray it in there, and not mix it, but that might work too.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 12, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

i put mixing medium in mine worked great


----------



## gildedangel (May 12, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

I spray one spritz of Fix + into it, shut the lid really tight, and let it sit for 24 hours. It becomes like new again!


----------



## luvsic (May 15, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

I heard the best thing to do is carefully scrape the top layer off with a razor, and it'll be as good as new.

But I haven't tried that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to get more fluidline...and a brush -__- my MAC makeup supply has been depleting for some odd reason.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

well I dont have the fluideline...but I do have the hip one...and I put just like 2 drops of glycerine and its just like new!! hope this helps


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

The glycerine idea sounds good and fix+ is mainly glycerine so either one should work then mix it up. You should also keep store it upside down.


----------



## tremorviolet (May 19, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

Do y'all think Fix+ would work with a paintpot?  I picked up the last Pharaoh at a CCO and it's pulled away from the sides of the jar (the lid was loose).  This color is hard to find so I'd like to save it if I can.


----------



## kerasaki (May 20, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

I tried the Fix+ in my fluidline and it worked great. Thanks for the tip guys! I was actually going to throw it away.


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (May 21, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

I wanted to say thank you for this thread.

I was able to save 10 out of 11 fluidlines & I had them ready for back2mac.

Thanks again!!


----------



## lkvf99 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

thanks, I wanted to know this as well. I have the hip and it is drying up and not even half empty.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

had the same problem with my bobbi brown but i added a bit of baby oil to it and it was fine


----------



## anita22 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

I tried Fix+ in my Bobbi Brown gel liner and it worked great! I also dampen the tip of the brush with it before I apply, works really well.


----------



## Forever (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

Deleted


----------



## moonlit (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

my bobbi brown gel eyeliner is so thick n looks dried out- will try fix+


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to use the search function.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 11, 2009)

This might be a bit late in the day but I find storing in a dark place keeps it fresh so to speak.

All my makeup is kept in a drawer and I have had no problems this way, a friend of mine keeps hers out and in direct sunlight during the day (she didn't realise this as when she goes to work, it's not sunny out and I suppose you don't really take that into consideration when you're not at home) and her Fluidline semi melted and then dried up during the nights and was a horrible mess, she added some contact lens solution to it, shook it and closed it.  That seemed to work.


----------



## Maria jose (Jun 11, 2009)

You can add a drop of Cleans off oil to reactivate it, this was said by a senior artist.


----------



## n_c (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_i put mixing medium in mine worked great_

 
Did you use Mac's? If so how many drops did you use?


----------



## meker (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: fluidline drying....help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_Do y'all think Fix+ would work with a paintpot? I picked up the last Pharaoh at a CCO and it's pulled away from the sides of the jar (the lid was loose). This color is hard to find so I'd like to save it if I can._

 
I was wondering the same thing b/c I just bought Pharoah and Otherwordly from the CCO and both were pulled away from the sides. But I know that it is a LE paint pot and I never used it, and I definitely do not want to give it up.  So will Fix+ work for the paint pots as well ladies? I hope so I just bought my first bottle of Fix + spray. YES!!!!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

My waveline went TOTALLY solid so I added a few drops of glycerine. It worked!


----------



## mimip63 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with my blacktrack.  If I had known this I wouldn't have bought it because I don't use it that much!


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

I have some other brand liners that are getting dried up.  I'll have to try the glycerine. Good to know!


----------

